# Java Koordinatensystem - Möglichstgenau



## xewat (10. November 2011)

Hey,
Ich bin ein Java Anfänger und brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich wollte ein Programm erstellen der Möglichst Punktganu (Pixelgenau)  dargestellt wird.
Ich selbst habe shcon was programmiert, doch es war totaler Müll- Ich habe einfach 2 Linien gezeichnet und habe jeweils die Hälfte der Breite und der Höhe Genommen. Das Problem war jedoch, dass die Leiste Oben auch mit gezählt wird und wenn ich die Mitte nehme also die Koordinaten:
WIDTH/2 und HEIGHT/2 bin ich von dem Mittel Punkt abgeruscht. 

Erstmal ist das garnicht so schlimm doch dann kam da durch die zweite Verschiebung bei dem anzeigen der Werte durch drawString und noch mal eine Beim zeichen des grafes (y=x*x-1 
ich wollte das programm allgemeinern und wenn man z.b. beim anfang des Programms die Höhe und breite ändert, dass sich das ganze koordinaten system anpasst.
Ich würde mich auf Hilfe sehr freuen. 
Mfg,
Xewat


----------



## schnuffie (10. November 2011)

Befaß Dich mal mit der Klasse Graphics2D. Mit Scaling kannst Du anhand variabler Größen die Pixelwerte anpassen lassen. Wenn Du den Zeichenbereich willst mußt Du das innere Rechteck nehmen: getInsets()


----------



## xewat (10. November 2011)

schnuffie hat gesagt.:


> Befaß Dich mal mit der Klasse Graphics2D. Mit Scaling kannst Du anhand variabler Größen die Pixelwerte anpassen lassen. Wenn Du den Zeichenbereich willst mußt Du das innere Rechteck nehmen: getInsets()


 
Hey,
deine Antwort klingt schon mal garnicht mal so schlecht. 
Ich hätte da uweo fragen
1. Hast du vllt links zum nachlesen? (ich bin nicht zu faul um zu googlen nur ich dachte vllt kennst du GUTE links)
2. wie erhalte ich die innere rechteck ? also ich muss ja dann jeden pixel ansteuern können .
ich habe nicht genau verstehen können was getInsets zurück gibt.

Mfg in der Hoffnung auf Verständnis für ****s,
Xewat


----------



## genodeftest (10. November 2011)

http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/2d/index.html und die JavaDoc


----------

